# Help, no sleep



## kjnew74 (Jun 17, 2016)

Hello. Hopeing someone can help. We brought home Sidney on Friday night and he howled for about 30mins to 11.30pm then slept through to 5.30am. The next night he barked all night. I went down twice and took him out to toilet but he didn't go. So he went straight back to crate. We thought it was maybe due to too many visitors and lots of cuddles and not enough exercise to tire him properly. The following day we did some crate training and he was great, put an old hoody of mine in and he snoozed away with door open and closed. We put him in the crate whilst My husband went out for an hour and I went upstairs and he cried for 5mins then slept the remainder. And throughout the evening he went in and out no problem. We've been feeding him there and he's had a tasty Kong too. He's had more exercise and playing today and was tired when we put him in but again tonight constant barking. He started well barking for 15mins which we ignored and then nothing for an hour. But now it has been constant, with maybe 20 minute respite every hour or so. We don't want to give in but we are already exhausted. We've tried a heat pad and ticking clock And the radio on classic. He seems to be better during the day in the crate on his own but at night just not happy on his own at all. We dont have room to have him in the bedroom which is why we're persevering with him downstairs. Is there anything else we could do to help him soothe himself or is it just a matter of time? I understand we haven't had him that long but any advice would be greatly appreciated. Has anyone tried a snuggle puppy? Apart from this he is doing well with toilet and playing and no problems with food etc. Just sleep!


----------



## kjnew74 (Jun 17, 2016)

For a little pup he can't half make some noise.


----------



## LolaCockerpoo (Feb 1, 2016)

If having the puppy in the room isn't an option, then perseverance is key. (Is there room on the landing, with your bedroom door open?) Sleep deprivation is awful, but it sounds like you are doing all the right things to help puppy settle in.
My puppy (9 months old) sleeps in the kitchen and has done since day one. For the first few months I left a radio on for company and heated a hot water bottle for her to lie next to every night. Though she's always been a good sleeper, the few nights she did bark and whine, I treated her the same as my daughter when she was a baby. Well, not EXACTLY the same, lol, but I used the same approach of controlled crying. I waited for a break in the barking, just a few seconds, walked into the kitchen in a slow and controlled way, and without giving eye contact settled her on her bed and walked out. The key is to make yourself as unexciting as possible. I'd continue the process, leaving it a little longer each time until I went in to her. I have no idea if this was a good or bad approach, but I didn't want to leave a young puppy to get distressed in a new house. All I know is it worked. (Worked well with my daughter, too) It usually only took a five or six attempts until she settled for the night.
I'm sure things have settled down already since you wrote your post, but keep persevering. Caring for a puppy is tough. Remember to be kind to yourself, too.


----------



## LolaCockerpoo (Feb 1, 2016)

My other thought is that you might try leaving the crate door open one night and see if that makes a difference. Some dogs just don't get on with their crates. My puppy never used one. I bought one for her, but on the first night, when she fell asleep on her cushion, I didn't have the heart to wake her. Just left her, and she slept right through. So, I decided to continue. She sleeps in the kitchen with the door closed. 

Just a thought.


----------



## Oscarbella (Jul 4, 2016)

Lolacockerpoo's suggestion of leaving the crate door open is really good actually, our puppy Bella was fine the first night (cried for 15 mins then was quiet through til morning) but the second night was awful! We ended up caving and went downstairs and ended up opening the crate door but still left her shut in the kitchen, we didn't hear a peep after that and haven't done since. In fact we got rid of the crate completely on day 3. If you just leave puppy pads on the kitchen floor so he can go toilet and there isn't anything on the floor that is a danger to him it may be worth giving it a go..


----------



## Oscarbella (Jul 4, 2016)

Oh and Sidney is absolutely beautiful  I'm not jealous at all...  he is lush! 

He reminds me of my Oscar when he was a pup, just a little bit fluffier!


----------



## Annabellam (Nov 3, 2015)

So adorable for sure. The first nights can be tough, new environment and it takes time to settle in. Good to hear you leave soothing music playing. I did that with Sammy. I also tried the crate,leaving it open and got him a dog bed which he sleeps on sometimes. Though we did not have room in our bedroom, we kept him close.You could try a comfy dog bed?


----------



## kjnew74 (Jun 17, 2016)

Hello Everyone. Sorry for late reply, but I don't seem to be getting any notifications and have only now had chance to have a peek. We have persevered with Sidney in his crate at night and he does seem to have settled, we have had only little but of whining (few mins) when we shut the crate then nothing until around 4.30am. 

However the problem we are still having is alone time in his crate during the day. He isn't bothered by the crate when the door is open and he wanders in and out, but will not lie down in it, prob for fear we'll close the door on him. We have been putting random treats in it for him to discover and I put a kong in it, closed the door and he scratched to get in, but as soon as he went in and saw I was behind him he darted out again and I had to lift him in. When we close the crate door, he scratches and bark and howls and I've seen him biting the bars, he also started pulling the blanket in that covers it. He has started to settle if we just go upstairs, but when I come down he's just sitting at the bottom waiting for me.

I have been using an app to record his barking/activity when we go out, and for example he was on his own for 2 hours on Sunday afternoon, and only barked for around 15-20 mins, 5 at the beginning and a little later on. But this morning I'm at work and the alerts I'm getting say he has been barking pretty much the entire time I've been away (so far 1.4hrs). He has a filled Kong, an antler to chew on and a few toys, there is also my hoody and the hubby's t-shirt and a snuggle puppy (with a heart beat). But he just doesn't like being alone for any length of time. We both work, but both going home at different times during the day so he shouldn't be alone for any longer than 2-3 hours at a time.

My hubby is concerned about about giving him room to roam about, our kitchen isn't ideal as a starting point as it's open plan to diner and family room, with lots of stuff to chew on and destroy. However I was toying with our hallway. Putting the crate across the bottom of the stairs and stairgate, and leaving crate open. But hubby is concerned he will get confused if sleeping in one place and daytime another place.

We are very overwhelmed by it and and stressed that he is becomgin more stressed worry re him and our neighbours. We don't want it to escalate further.

Other than this he has a lovely temperament and is doing well with toilet training and has no problem with his food etc.


----------



## Gill57 (Mar 20, 2016)

Hi Kjnew74 - he is obviously getting a bit distressed (and probably a bit bored) at being left in his crate - so I would maybe suggest getting Sidney a play pen (and this is what worked for me as I too have open plan downstairs). If you are in the UK, Pets at Home do a large one for about £60. The crate door can then be left open and he has room to stretch and play within the play pen.
I have to say I did not leave my pup alone for more than 30 minutes until he was at least 12 weeks old and didn't leave him for more than 2 hours until he was about 18 weeks old so his time alone was built up very slowly. Could someone like a neighbour or family member pop in to see him whilst you are out....?
Good luck.


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

I bought a pen for my daughters puppy when she came to stay and it worked well, I bought it on ebay I know it was under £30, could be worth a try.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

The hallway is a good idea....providing he can't get at the mail. I think he is letting you know he dislikes the crate. Big time. Could he be shut in the bathroom? Also agree with getting someone to come in if you are away for 4 hours or more at work. It's a long time for a little pup to be on his own.....or what about puppy play school? As for confusing him...these little pups are very intelligent he will ( gorgeous boy by the way) soon work out where he goes in the day time and where he sleeps at night. A playpen is a great option too. Sort of crated, but not!


----------

